# fragili



## Minerva (5 Dicembre 2011)

Se il sangue scorrerà, quando la spada incontrerà la carne, 
seccandosi al sole della sera, 
la pioggia di domani laverà via le macchie 
Ma qualcosa rimarrà per sempre nelle nostre menti 

Forse questo ultimo atto è destinato 
a ribadire una fondamentale verità: 
che dalla violenza non può 
e non è mai potuto nascere nulla 
Per tutti quelli nati sotto una stella arrabbiata 
per paura che ci dimentichiamo quanto siamo fragili 

La pioggia continuerà a cadere su di noi 
come lacrime da una stella 
La pioggia continuerà a dirci 
quanto siamo fragili, quanto siamo fragili 


http://www.lastfm.it/music/Sting/_/Fragile


----------

